# Mcclain State Park



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

We are going camping for a week at McClain State Park near Houghton/Hancock in the middle of September. We plan on doing day trips to Copper Harbor and the Porcupine Mountains, along with lots of hiking. Anyone have any hidden gems or must sees in the area? Also any good places to catch a bite to eat, breakfast/lunch/dinner?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed the pints at Keweenaw Brewing Co. in Houghton.

Tony's country kitchen in Laurium makes a killer pasty and delicious desserts.

The restaurants aren't anything spectacular but it seemed to me the best stuff without making a long drove was in Houghton. The Library's food was consistently good. The Ambassador had a Mexican pizza... it was one of my personal favorites while living up there. The pizza and a couple "fish bowls" should be a decent cap to a day.

I'm sure things have changed a bit since I was last there around 2012 or so.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Fitzgerald's in Eagle Harbor comes with good reviews.

They were featured on Under the Radar a while back


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Look up the Copper Peak Ski Fly and see if they are still doing tours. They used to sell tickets to ride the ski lift up the hill, then let you take the elevator + stairs to the top of the jump.... not for those weary of heights, but incredible views... especially during the fall. 

Probably a 2 hour-ish drive from Houghton... so not real close, but worth it if they're still open.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Fitzgerald's in Eagle Harbor comes with good reviews.
> 
> They were featured on Under the Radar a while back


I went to a restaurant up there in eagle harbor or copper harbor that was good... can't remember if it was Fitzgeralds or not.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Bette grise is a must visit site and sight. The top of Brockway Mountain is a nice viewing stand. Sturgeon River gorge is some work to get into, but from my perspective it is worth it. Copper Harbor is a good day trip.

Harbor Haus, Tamarack Inn, and Mariner North in Copper Harbor. Pilgrim River Steak House, JJ's Wok and Grill, Ming Garden, Joey's Seafood and Gril inl. Burger and a beer(s)Joey's, Pilgrim River, and the Downtowner Lounge and the Ambassador by the bridge. The Suomi Home Bakery in Houghton, as well as an italian place tucked-in by Suomi College called Gemmignani's Italian Restaurant on the Hancock side. Fitzgerald's in Eagle River is a good choice. Kaleva Cafe is a slice of Suomi kutsuu. The Miskowaubik Club in Calumet is more along the lines of fine dining with a taste of the 1800s. It was the social club for the mine captains in that era when Calumet vied with Detroit for status as the State's capitol. I contains a two lane bowling alley with sit-over chairs mounted above the pins for the pin setters to get ready access. I brought an infectious disease speacialist in from the Twin Cities from Hennepin. The physician's who attended the talk got access to the bowling alley and an open beer tab...that was a good night. Yeah, I got to play pin setter!


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

For a great quick meal to go, the mohawk superette has daily specials. Tuesdays and Fridays are pasty days i think.

They are excellent. Mohawk is on the way to copper harbor. McClain isn't that far.

You should plan in a couple days in the copper harbor area. Brockway mountain, if you have never been there.

Take m26 along the lake, stop along the way. Hit the monastery bakery if you are so inclined.


Plan on driving a bit, though

Horseshoe harbor, high rock bay, if you have a truck. From high rock bay, you can hike to the keweenaw rocket launch site.

Another great hike is to the mouth of the Montreal River, from the end of Smith fisheries road, near bete gris.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Man what a great time of year to be up there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

PerchPatrol said:


> Man what a great time of year to be up there.


Last I camped at mclain in mid September, my girlfriend (now wife) was tenting it with me... I parked the car tire on the tent because it was blowing legitimate 40mph off the lake lol. Was not a fun night!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

We’ve stayed at McLain probably close to a dozen times over the years and I’ve never seen more than 10-20 campers in September, until last year. It was a zoo when we were there, virtually booked, so make sure you have reservations. It’s one of the nicest state parks in Michigan with gorgeous views, but unfortunately it’s slowly being eroded away by Lake Superior. Most of the original road along the water is gone from erosion and they talked of closing it a few years ago, but instead built another road away from the water.

I‘ll second the Mohawk Superette for pasties, best Ive had in the UP.

No one has mentioned the Keewenaw National Historical Park and Keewenaw Heritage Sites. I think there‘s something like 17-18 units spread out over the Keewenaw, fortunately much of the best parts are in and around Hancock. The Quincy mine and hoist house and the National Park headquarters are definitely worth a stop. You can take a cog train down to the mouth of the Quincy mine and tour a couple levels of the mine. Also, you can tour the Delaware mine, one of the park units, which is north on US41.

Also, probably shouldn’t mention it here, but MCLain is a great place to look for Yooperlites. If you don’t know what they are look it up and bring a good black light with you, the bigger the better. 

Also, the Seaman rock and mineral museum at Michigan Tech is one of the best in the world, well worth a visit if you have an interest and the time…1/2 day. 



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwi_1equ2sryAhWZVs0KHfzHDkQQFnoECAgQAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nps.gov%2Fkewe%2Findex.htm&usg=AOvVaw3CB4iOBRFzP-VUmrDDay3h





rock museum at michigan tech - Google Search


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Matt24324 said:


> We are going camping for a week at McClain State Park near Houghton/Hancock in the middle of September. We plan on doing day trips to Copper Harbor and the Porcupine Mountains, along with lots of hiking. Anyone have any hidden gems or must sees in the area? Also any good places to catch a bite to eat, breakfast/lunch/dinner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Get some jam and cookies at the “Jam pot” monastery enroute to Copper Harbor. Delish!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> Get some jam and cookies at the “Jam pot” monastery enroute to Copper Harbor. Delish!


Especially the wild strawberry one!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Jam pot was closed when i was there this year.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

DirtySteve said:


> Jam pot was closed when i was there this year.


Weird, we loaded up on products from there last October and I was planning on loading up again in September on my way to Wisconsin.

I hope it’s just a coronavirus interruption.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Some things about that area:
1. Ive seen r estaurants offer a side of spghetti/meat sauce in place of baked potatoe for a small up charge. I s plenty for a youngster. The restaurant something II (in Dollar Bay)offered but that was 15 yrs ago
2. Get a nice whitefish dinner at least once-all restaurants offer.
If in Sault Sinte Mrie on Fri eve/lunch(?) check at the VFW for their whitefish dinner. That income was mostly keeping the
post afloat.
3. Get a pastie at least once.
4. Gas up at the Indian place a few miles N of Baraga-cheap gas.
5. N of Houghton somewhere is a bakery run by some Monks-get muffins/etc there for sure.
6. Get a smoked whtefish (or 2) at Gustavesons in Brevort--right on the S side of rt 2.
7. In Houghton down the hill from 'the Library' (a bar) is a nice small breakfat restaurant-dnt know the name but get their authentic Finnish bread toasted, insted of just bread.
8. Give you son/daughter a campis tour of MTU (MI Toughest univ) while in Houghton.
Other than those I dont know.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> Weird, we loaded up on products from there last October and I was planning on loading up again in September on my way to Wisconsin.
> 
> I hope it’s just a coronavirus interruption.


It was early in the year so could have been just too early in the season. I was thinking it was covid related though at the time.


----------



## Ghost hntr (Aug 26, 2018)

Soumi restaurant for breakfast. Quincy mine underground tour


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone know how late in the season McLain SP stays open?

I hope to stay there in early October for a couple nights. Have only ever been there once.

One thing I recommend to anyone visiting the Keewenaw is to drive the east shore all the way up; one of the most beautiful drives in Michigan and I would say better than the more famous similar drive in Emmet County. Also I would have to say those beaches on the east shore of the K. show off the most beautiful sunrise in Michigan. Get up early and check it out. Well worth it.

Hiking to the mouth of the Montreal was mentioned - how long is such a hike from the last vehicle point? And how is the final stretch of road to reach that? Have always wanted to fish there.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Matt24324 said:


> We are going camping for a week at McClain State Park near Houghton/Hancock in the middle of September. We plan on doing day trips to Copper Harbor and the Porcupine Mountains, along with lots of hiking. Anyone have any hidden gems or must sees in the area? Also any good places to catch a bite to eat, breakfast/lunch/dinner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The Hilltop Restaurant in L’Anse for a giant cinnamon roll experience!
Estivant Pines for a nice hike among giants!
The Jampot in that neck of the woods for thimbleberry jam


https://www.michigannature.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=locationgallery&action=listing&listing=110


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Matt24324 said:


> We are going camping for a week at McClain State Park near Houghton/Hancock in the middle of September. We plan on doing day trips to Copper Harbor and the Porcupine Mountains, along with lots of hiking. Anyone have any hidden gems or must sees in the area? Also any good places to catch a bite to eat, breakfast/lunch/dinner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I will be staying at Fort Wilkins in two weeks for my bear hunt. Make sure you drive the perimeter of the Keweenaw. Also when driving through Gay stop in the Gay Bar!


----------

